# Solved: wireless works but only at night



## Rageguy (Jul 17, 2010)

It's really odd because my wireless connection barely works at all during the day (12:00-7:00). Then around 8:00 my wireless connection magically starts working fine again, this has occurred for the past few weeks and it's really getting annoying.

I know it's not my computer because it happens with my ipod and my dad's computer too. I also know that it's only my wireless connection because my ps3 and xbox 360 are going through a wired connection to my router and each of them work fine. I've turned everything off and on multiple times I've reset my router to the factory settings two or three times and it has changed nothing. 

I have a netgear wnr2000 wireless router if that helps.

ANY and all help will be much appreciated.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

is there any exceptions made for the wireless connection that would limit connections during that time?

and is that 12PM or 12AM?


----------



## Rageguy (Jul 17, 2010)

Its 12:00pm (sorry for the misunderstanding). No, theres no reason that I could see why my router would just run extremely slow then work perfectly at about the same time every day.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Do you have your network encrypted? If not, perhaps somebody else is piggybacking on your network?
Vicks


----------



## Rageguy (Jul 17, 2010)

my network was encrypted until a little while back until I realized that it was causing my router to drop me but I doubt that anyone is piggybacking off me because my router is in my basement and doesn't reach very far outside of my house.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Because of the timing, I would almost bet someone is on your network....
Vicks


----------



## wlraider70 (Jun 1, 2009)

Is there any interference? Like... the neighbors router cordless phone microwave FBI, NSA, CIA however its likely someone jumping on your wifi. If you wont want to encrypt, (bad idea) go into the router config and look for the list of clients. I should have a record even if they are all not immediately connected, look for an extra.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

During a period when it's not working, then again when it is working, run this test and post the results here each time.

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework. For machines with no Internet connection, download this NET Framework 3.5 Full Package on another machine and transfer it with removable media to the problem machine.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## Rageguy (Jul 17, 2010)

sorry it took me so long to do this. The first picture is when its a good connection and the second one when it's a bad connection.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try changing the channel on the router to channel 6 and see if that changes things.


----------



## Rageguy (Jul 17, 2010)

thank you JohnWill your suggestion worked. I changed my router to channel 6 and it works fine now. You saved me hours of frustration and annoyance.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad it was a simple fix. Something must be running during the problem period that is stepping on the other channel.


----------

